# Gold color font for my website



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

How can make a a gold color similar to the one on this websiste:

http://www.washington.edu/safecampus/

Please advice. Thank you:wave:


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

You should find the color and it's code at this site. Hopefully at least something similar.

http://www.visibone.com/colorlab/

Hope that helps!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*EyeDropper* will tell you the color code for anything you see on-screen. Just drag the pointer over the gold area and it will tell you the RGB and CMYK color values which you can enter into your image editor.

Other freeware alternatives:
*ColorMania*
*Quick HTML Color Picker*
*Color Seizer*.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

The color on that website is #F3ECC2 (as a hex value)

or as the RGB values... Red-243 Green-236 Blue-194


----------

